# Binding angles?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have seen a little bit on here about adjusting bindings but just thought i'd be a little more specific. Just got a 157 vapor with C60's and want to do it right. I've been boarding for years now but have never put much thought into the foot angle. I'm sure some of it is preference but I'm not into park and spend most of my time bombing down the mtn. Any suggestions? Thanks guys


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I would suggest a duck stance with a higher angle on the front foot. Something like 15 and 9. Also don't forget about stance width. The best thing to do is discover what is too narrow and to wide and then dial it in from there until you find your optimal Stance width and angles.


----------



## wasaskier (Jan 27, 2010)

For carving mostly you may find forward stance a bit better, but I have no problems bombing down the hill with my duck stance: 15 and -6
It's all preference really.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

wasaskier said:


> For carving mostly you may find forward stance a bit better, but I have no problems bombing down the hill with my duck stance: 15 and -6
> It's all preference really.


Dang I meant to but a "-" in there but forgot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

damn i just did a 15/-15 and i think that's a bit too much, but what you mean by forward stance?


----------



## wasaskier (Jan 27, 2010)

weipim said:


> damn i just did a 15/-15 and i think that's a bit too much, but what you mean by forward stance?



both feet forward, like +21/+6 for instance


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

dang, wouldn't that be too much with the back feet going forward? I just don't understand how can this be easier for carving...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I know the pros on snowboard cross go way positive on their bindings. whole nother ballgame i know, but i imagine a little postive on the rear would help. I'm just wondering if it would work for me. I'd like to have it right when i get to the cabin at snowshoe on monday but i guess i can play with it a bit. As much as I'm about carving i like a good jump too. Do you think positive on the rear would hurt that?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

If you plan on switch riding, then I'd put some negative on the back... 
Otherwise, it's mostly preference (although, if you plan to race then you might want to do both forward). 

Popular ones do include -15/15 for duck. I personally use -15/21, but both of my boards are directional. I know some people who will use a 0/15 or a 12/21 or something along those lines for a forward stance. 

If you take nothing else from this, it's all about preference. Other than telling you that the front should be angled the same or more than the back and that your stance shouldn't be inwards laugh the rest will be up to you.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Its all preference as others have said. I started with 15/-15 but found my back foot to be uncomfortable so now I ride 15/-12 and its nice haha just try out different angles and see which you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

It's too bad, but I guess it's true-that it is all preference. I personally go +12/-12. When I first started, before I was "in" to park, I rode positive angles on both bindings. Apparently that helps with carving. 

My reasioning for switching to +12/-12 is because I wanted an equal stance (for riding switch easier), and It feels weird for me to not have my front foot pointing forward. To resolve this, I put my front and back angle at 12, and I have loved it ever since. I would say to try +12/-12 or 15's onn both sides. To figure out your best stance, I would say go with a commmon +10/-10 stance (or something like that) and bring a screwdriver with you to adjust it after every run until you like it. 

To set un my friend's angles (who is a skateboarder), I told him to jump onto his skateboard and ride down a slope, turning back and forth. Then we just looked at how he naturally placed his feet.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

any of you go from 15/-15 to a more forward stance for carving? did you like the transition or did you keep it the same (duck +/-15)?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I use 2 very distinct angles for different types of riding.

If I am doing any kind of freeriding, be it groomers, backcountry or powder (The majority of my riding) then I swear by a forward stance, I personally use +18/+9. For carving, traversing and long runs in particular, I find the forward stance doesnt strain my legs anywhere near as much, particularly when it comes to power to the toeside edge in turns and long traverses. I can ride non stop all day with this stance, but with a duck stance I find my legs start to really hurt after those really long runs.

If the snow is bad and I am playing around with switch riding and jumps then I use +15/-10. As much as I love the forward stance, it stinks for riding switch. Particularly when you get stuck between a couple of trees and have no choice but to ride out backwards.


----------

